
Introducing search-string: an advanced search string parser - mericsson
https://mixmax.com/blog/search-string-advanced-search-parser
======
mericsson
This minimal (no-dependency) npm package is used throughout Mixmax in browser
and server-side code. Check it out, welcome any comments!
[https://github.com/mixmaxhq/search-
string](https://github.com/mixmaxhq/search-string)

